# Fantastic Table Saw Fence



## gregL (Feb 1, 2009)

For a while I have been researching the Incra TS-LS table saw fence system. I have been using a Shop Fox T square aluma classic fence that came with my saw and felt I needed an upgrade. A friend has a Biessemeyer fence on his saw that I have used on several occasions and I kept going back and forth between the Incra and the Biessemeyer. I finally decided that the Biessemeyer, although an improvement over the Shop Fox, was too similar and did not have the precision adjustment of the Incra.
I bought the Incra TS-LS and instaled it on my 10" Grizzly cabinet saw, which took about 1 hr 45 minutes which included a fine tuning and alignment of everything that could possibly be adjusted.
The ability of the Incra to adjust in .001" increments per click is right on the money! I did numerous test cuts and confirmed the accuracy with my dial calipers. All I can say is I wish I had bought this sooner. I am now seriously considering the Incra router table system for my workshop.
The only negative of this system is that it does take up alot of floor space when the rip fence is extended for a wide rip. Fortunately I was able to rearrange my shop and that worked out perfectly.


----------



## lucas.j.dunton (Feb 27, 2008)

One of my best tools in my shop is my new incra 1000 hd miter guage. I have been using it extensively making end grain cutting boards for xmas gifts and it has saved me hours of dickering around. Def one of the best tools in my shop.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Funny you should mention this. There's a guy on Chicago's Craigslist selling one today. I knew nothing about the fence until I saw his ad and did a little investigating. Looks like an extremely accurate system but the few sites I checked out did warn that you better have the real estate for it. Unfortunately my shop is too small for now. Maybe my next one will be large enough for something like this.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I used to have one that I sold a few years ago. I wonder if the one for sale on craigslist is my old one. They are super accurate to say the least. I kind of wish I hadn't sold it.


----------



## gregL (Feb 1, 2009)

I can never find any good deals on craigslist in my area for woodworking tools that I need and I constantly look.


----------



## LGC KX5 TC (Dec 23, 2008)

greg have you considered putting the router in the table saw side tables. that way you can use the same fence and just get the wonder fence upgrade.


----------



## LarryS (Jan 2, 2010)

Incra definitely makes good products! you will not be disappointed


----------



## LGC KX5 TC (Dec 23, 2008)

is this the 32" or the 52"???? just curious cause it looks long so i am assuming it it the 52


----------



## gregL (Feb 1, 2009)

The one I bought is the 32" fence. If definitely takes up space. I was going to buy the 52" fence but it would be too long for my space and besides, I rarely ever rip anything wider than 32".


----------



## LGC KX5 TC (Dec 23, 2008)

lol wow ya the 52 would be a monster wouldn't it. ha ha....


----------



## Rich Johnson (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice fence. By looking at your picture it dosnt look like you need extention legs to stabalize it. I am struggling on which saw to buy right now. Most Grizzly saws come with either 52 inch fence or the standard which only lets you cut 26 to the right. I will be making lots of cabnets and need at least 30 to the right. Sounds like this might by my fence.


----------



## gregL (Feb 1, 2009)

I am completely spoiled with this fence. It is so much of an improvement over the Shop fox fence that came with the saw. I saved the old fence, however, in case I end up buying another table saw...so i can reinstall it and keep the Incra for a new saw.

I am planning to build a cabinet and top extension under the rails to add support and most importantly storage for my table saw accessories. When I bought the Incra TS-LS my saw was on the other end of my shop and I moved it to have more space for the longer rails. The workbench where I stored all my tablesaw accessories is still at the other end of the shop.
Reorganizing my shop is always an ongoing process...but fun !


----------

